# How to delete unwanted website www.somoto.com as search engine



## Margero (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello
IE is my brouser and google.ca is my default homepage, but everytime I click on a new tab the following website shows up instead of my google homepage: 
http://www.somoto.com/13/{8A7983B8-71B5-4216-9494-8DF8564BAAF2}?s_src=newtab

Under Tools, google.ca is definitely confirmed as my homepage but I can seem to remove it.

Does anyone know how to remove site ?? 

thank you 
Margero


----------

